# question about telefonica



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi and hello. I originally posted this in general chat by mistake.


I have recently moved to Spain and am using moviestar network with a Spanish mobile. Now my question is if I ring a number in the uk (landline or mobile) from Spain and the connection is not made or not answered do I get charged an amount for just ringing the number. telefonica who own moviestar do not seem to be able to give me an answer to this partly because of my lack of understanding Spanish. Other people i have asked have given me different answers. I am on pay as you go so it is difficult for me to asses whether I am being charged or not but my credit seems to disappear rather rapidly. Any help greatly appreciated. regds C


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a pay as you go with Vodafone Spain, I can check my balance by SMS or by their web site, although I do pay for that but its a fixed charge.( I have a t-mobile in the UK and can check my balance for free) Can you not check your balance before and after making the call to see if you have been charged for just ringing the number?


----------



## cavalier (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Decograham.

I do use the phone quite a lot and check before and after but as you know 

there is a charge for this and i have not been able to establish what that amount is and in fact how it is charged by the second or just a one off. I know it seems quite a simple thing to resolve but proving quite difficult to find out about. I thought maybe a moviestar pay as you go customer might come up with an answer. Thanks for you time anyway Regds C.


----------

